# Windows Wallpaper per Shurtcut ändern



## GalaxyWarrior (3. November 2006)

Hallo, ist es möglich über eine Verknüpfung den Desktophintergrund zu ändern?
Über das Kontextmenü geht das ja wenn man ein Bild anklickt, kennt einer den befehl dafür? Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus.
Gruß GalaxyWarrior

Sry für den Tipfehler in der Überschrift


----------



## Malaxo (3. November 2006)

Es geht. Du kannst dir sogar ein Batch schreiben der dir den Hintergrund von X Bildern per Rondom nach jedem Neustart wechselt.

Keine Ahnung wie, aber ein Kunde von uns hat das. Werde mich mal schlau machen. Es geht jedenfalls


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. November 2006)

Batchdatei war ein gutes Stichwort, darüber habe ich bei Google was gefunden was den Pfad zur Wallpaper in der Registry ändert, allerdings wird die nicht direkt angezeigt da ja der Desktop neu geladen werden müsste. Wenn ich in die Anzeigeoptionen gehe ist die Neue Wallpaper aber ausgewählt.
Hat einer ne Idee wie ich den Desktop komplett neu laden kann?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## ToMeFox (11. November 2006)

Schau mal hier nach! Der Mark hat mir den entscheidenden Tipp gegeben!

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/micro...rgrundbild-nicht-automatisch.html#post1345764


----------

